# Thoughts on this Exhaust?



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a '17 Premier Hatch RS

I was wondering if anyone has purchased and/or installed this exhaust setup from GM:

GM Performance Exhaust

I am a novice when it comes to this so I was curious if anyone knew the following:


What are you ACTUALLY buying here? It appears to be a cat-back exhaust but I see two different things in the picture (tips/muffler/piping/resonator?)
Could someone explain briefly how they installed this? Welding involved? Did you need to buy additional parts?
At the end of the day, do you like the way it sounds? Meet expectations?
On a related note, does the Hatch RS have 1 or 2 cats? From some diagrams I've seen I only see 1
Thanks guys


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Doesnt appear to be many 2nd gen people around. Are yyou posting this under the 2nd gen section ?? Sorry wasnt sure just showed up as new for me .


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> I have a '17 Premier Hatch RS
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has purchased and/or installed this exhaust setup from GM:
> 
> ...


So, I don't have a 2nd gen and thus do not know for sure, so take this all with a grain of salt. Going by just what I know or can infer here.

1. It looks like you are buying the full cat-back. It doesn't appear that it bolts up to the downpipe, which I find a bit odd, so it might require cutting. The new exhaust is slip-fit and has clamps. Looks to consist of the front resonator and then piping back to the muffler and then the tip.
2. Shouldn't need any welding, unless you choose to do so. Should come with clamps (some images I've seen online show them).
3. Can't answer that.
4. It shouldn't differ any from the sedan - I'd expect it has one.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr_Pat said:


> Doesnt appear to be many 2nd gen people around. Are yyou posting this under the 2nd gen section ?? Sorry wasnt sure just showed up as new for me .


haha yeah i put this under the 2nd gen powertain sub. I figured if i kept bumping it someone would answer eventually haha


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

MP81 said:


> So, I don't have a 2nd gen and thus do not know for sure, so take this all with a grain of salt. Going by just what I know or can infer here.
> 
> 1. It looks like you are buying the full cat-back. It doesn't appear that it bolts up to the downpipe, which I find a bit odd, so it might require cutting. The new exhaust is slip-fit and has clamps. Looks to consist of the front resonator and then piping back to the muffler and then the tip.
> 2. Shouldn't need any welding, unless you choose to do so. Should come with clamps (some images I've seen online show them).
> ...


Okay I appreciate you're input and follow what you're saying. I've posted this question on FB cruze groups as well and have gotten replies similar to yours. Some people have even mentioned I could just take it to an exhaust shop and have them custom make a cat-back for cheaper?? Idk if you have any thoughts on that

Also some people mentioned there are 2 cats on the gen2 but have not been able to confirm solidly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> Okay I appreciate you're input and follow what you're saying. I've posted this question on FB cruze groups as well and have gotten replies similar to yours. Some people have even mentioned I could just take it to an exhaust shop and have them custom make a cat-back for cheaper?? Idk if you have any thoughts on that
> 
> Also some people mentioned there are 2 cats on the gen2 but have not been able to confirm solidly.


A picture or link to the exhaust would help. What is the cost? Have you considered aftermarket exhausts?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

There are a few users here with the GM exhaust for their hatches. Everyone was really happy with them but none installed it themselves from what I remember. I think it was all done at the dealer. But if they see this I'm sure they'll chime in. 

Most loved the low growl and bite of the exhaust but no real seat of the pants performance increase to speak of that I remember. It's an econobox after all


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> A picture or link to the exhaust would help. What is the cost? Have you considered aftermarket exhausts?


link is in original post up top. costs around $900 i believe. I looked at Borla and magnaflow wasn't too cracked up with the sound for gen2's


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Iamantman said:


> There are a few users here with the GM exhaust for their hatches. Everyone was really happy with them but none installed it themselves from what I remember. I think it was all done at the dealer. But if they see this I'm sure they'll chime in.
> 
> Most loved the low growl and bite of the exhaust but no real seat of the pants performance increase to speak of that I remember. It's an econobox after all


Thanks man . Yes I haven't heard this GM exhaust in person BUT from multiple videos it does seem to have more of a low growl and is not like a fart cannon which I am really trying to avoid but it is hard since its an econbox 4-cyl. And I am not concerned with performance gains as much as avoiding a fart cannon sounding exhaust haha. If I can free up the system a little and decrease a little back pressure that is fine with me.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> Thanks man . Yes I haven't heard this GM exhaust in person BUT from multiple videos it does seem to have more of a low growl and is not like a fart cannon which I am really trying to avoid but it is hard since its an econbox 4-cyl. And I am not concerned with performance gains as much as avoiding a fart cannon sounding exhaust haha. If I can free up the system a little and decrease a little back pressure that is fine with me.


Oh I think you'll be really happy with it then. I think it's definitely that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> link is in original post up top. costs around $900 i believe. I looked at Borla and magnaflow wasn't too cracked up with the sound for gen2's


I have the Magnaflow dual exhaust on my GEN I. I would think that although the vehicle is different, the muffler would be similar.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I have the Magnaflow dual exhaust on my GEN I. I would think that although the vehicle is different, the muffler would be similar.


Yeah the dual tips look great  on a side note whoever took that video lives near me in New York. I recognize that LIRR train that passes by in the beginning of the vid. My guess is they live in Queens. Wonder if he/she is a cruzetalk member hmm


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

So while I have been considering the GM and Magnaflow exhaust (more so the GM one), I also have had many recommendations from people to get a custom cat-back exhaust setup. Basically just have a shop build one.

I'm curious from anyone checking this thread, what exactly happens when you do this? Haha i honestly am not really sure. Do you just go to their shop and they look at the car and build an exhaust setup specifically for it? Do I need to tell them anything in regards to it? Could anyone explain how this process works? hahaha seems pretty straightforward but I'm not sure 👀


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Just to bring some closure to this discussion for anyone who has similar questions and stumbles upon this thread.....

I ended up taking it to my buddies shop and we did a resonator and muffler delete. Deleted the rear cat, still have the 1st cat on. Kept the stock rs exhaust tip and put a straight pipe where the resonator was and an elbow where the muffler was, all stainless steel. IT WAS SIGNIFCANTLY CHEAPER than paying for an aftermarket cat-back. I only paid $130 for the job vs $800 i would have paid. I am so happy I did this as the exhaust has a nice growl to it for a 1.4L engine which was exactly what I was going for. I have been running this untuned for about 3 months now and I love it. Best sound is around 2.5k-4k rpm range. So far no issues and waiting to add mods and a tune.

So in the end, find a good shop.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> Just to bring some closure to this discussion for anyone who has similar questions and stumbles upon this thread.....
> 
> I ended up taking it to my buddies shop and we did a resonator and muffler delete. Deleted the rear cat, still have the 1st cat on. Kept the stock rs exhaust tip and put a straight pipe where the resonator was and an elbow where the muffler was, all stainless steel. IT WAS SIGNIFCANTLY CHEAPER than paying for an aftermarket cat-back. I only paid $130 for the job vs $800 i would have paid. I am so happy I did this as the exhaust has a nice growl to it for a 1.4L engine which was exactly what I was going for. I have been running this untuned for about 3 months now and I love it. Best sound is around 2.5k-4k rpm range. So far no issues and waiting to add mods and a tune.
> 
> So in the end, find a good shop.


Thanks for closing the loop!


----------

